# Dean Kamen's Stirling Solution



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Segway creator is engineering Sterling-engine powered plug-in, vehicle-to-grid electric Think city.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Gm spent millions on developing a Stirling engine for passenger car use.
Some of their reasearch might be helpfull.
Didn't work out for GM though....


----------

